# Pensacola boating hang outs



## emckissack

Hi everyone. I am new to boating and would love to find out all of the hang out spots for me, my wife and young son. We found sand island last week and would like to know where else we can go on the weekends to hang out with other boaters and families. I would like to keep it kinda close to the Gulf Breeze area but we are willing to travel a bit. I have a 24 ft boat so going into the gulf shouldn't be too big of a problem either. I know quiet water area is a good place to dock at as well. So lets hear about you favorite place to hang out on the water


----------



## panhandleslim

Islands behind Perdido Pass.


----------



## cuzmondo

Well you've already found one of the prime locations, others include the area behind Flounders, or behind Paradise Bar and Grill on Pensacola Beach. Also, a little further down the beach on the long point just east of the Portofino towers a lot of folks gather from time to time. On the bay side of Gulf Breeze, people gather up a the big sand hill in the Naval Live Oaks and at Dead Man's Is. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chapman5011

Florabama yacht club
Pirates cove
Both are two good stopping points in your voyage.
Both have a beach and boat access and food and drink. Sometimes live entertainment


----------



## horse sense

*place to dock in Pensacola*

Im wondering if there is a place to dock and go to a wahoo game? We keep the boat on Perdido Key and would like to boat over for a game, but need to know if there is a place to dock a boat.

Keith


----------



## emckissack

Great replies guys. But I don't know where most of those places y'all are talking about.....Is there a google map of them? Maybe we can work on getting something like that together for those of us who just want to pleasure boat.


----------



## Chapman5011

emckissack said:


> Great replies guys. But I don't know where most of those places y'all are talking about.....Is there a google map of them? Maybe we can work on getting something like that together for those of us who just want to pleasure boat.


Pirates cove and the florabama yacht club are restruants on the water. 
You can call them and they can lead you there or just google it and a map will show up. 
The orange beach island is in front of perdido pass bridge. You can't miss it. 
The beach hangout spot next to pensacola pass is noticable just by being in a boat coming out of pensacola pass. Just look to the right and go to the beached boats. 

Or just get on here and ask where something is and you will recieve several of the same answers. 

Hub Stacy's is also a nice stop


----------



## fairpoint

Call the oar house and see if they have any mooring spots available....They are fairly close to the wahoo park....The fish house has a marina but I don't ever see any boats there....There is also a canal right behind the ball park that has a private marina....I would suggest coming over by car and scouting for a possible spot.....


----------



## BananaTom

horse sense said:


> Im wondering if there is a place to dock and go to a wahoo game? We keep the boat on Perdido Key and would like to boat over for a game, but need to know if there is a place to dock a boat.
> 
> Keith


Palafox Pier would be the place I would go to. 

Call Marina Management aka Bahia Mar Marina at 850-432-9620 to make arraingements.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Lots of folks like to tie up at the Russian Freighter... Look it up!


----------



## Kenton

cuzmondo said:


> Well you've already found one of the prime locations, others include the area behind Flounders, or behind Paradise Bar and Grill on Pensacola Beach. Also, a little further down the beach on the long point just east of the Portofino towers a lot of folks gather from time to time. On the bay side of Gulf Breeze, people gather up a the big sand hill in the Naval Live Oaks and at Dead Man's Is. Welcome to the forum!


Did this area become a dog beach? We went last weekend and dogs were everywhere. Not against it, just wondering.


----------



## emckissack

Can I get the names of all of the places to eat while on a boat...Meaning they have a place to dock the boat.


----------



## 153 Large fish

Wirelessly posted

The apex of weekend boating and hanging out is crab island in Destin....2-3 foot of water for about 20 acres...perfect for anchoring and partying...they have floating bars, restaurants, bait shop...they have large inflated slides and jumping toys on the spot...they even have little skiffs riding around selling ice cream etc...not to mention it's right near the famous Destin Boardwalk


----------



## emckissack

Where is pirates cove?


----------



## tkh329

emckissack said:


> Can I get the names of all of the places to eat while on a boat...Meaning they have a place to dock the boat.



Yes, there have been a couple threads. Try the search function. Off the top of my head: pirates cove, florabama yacht club, peg leg Pete's, hemingways, several places at portofino boardwalk (across from casino beach), paradise, grand marlin, marina oyster bar, Jaco's, joe patti's, and others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom

emckissack said:


> Where is pirates cove?


Josephine Alabama, north of Bear Point


----------



## dustyflair

emckissack said:


> Where is pirates cove?


It's the small cut behind peg leg pete's restaurant about half way down the island towards fort pickens. If you pass chicken bone beach you went to far.


----------



## Chapman5011

Josephine.


----------



## tkh329

dustyflair said:


> It's the small cut behind peg leg pete's restaurant about half way down the island towards fort pickens. If you pass chicken bone beach you went to far.



Rick, it's actually in Josephine, AL. It's a bar/marina/restaurant with great music, burgers, and people watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011

Don't forget the dogs on the porch


----------



## dustyflair

Guys he said CLOSE to gulf breeze. There's a pirates cove behind peg leg petes.


----------

